# Who's getting what/wish list



## bdunbar79 (May 22, 2015)

My wish list right now is:

1. 300 f/2.8L II IS
2. 16-35 f/4L
3. 5Ds

Obviously I want other things but #1 and #2 I can use, maybe not #3 but I'd like to get a higher resolution camera. Just for reference I already have 2 1Dx's, 24-70 f/2.8L II, 70-200 f/2.8L II IS, 50 f/1.4, 135 f/2L, and 400 f/2.8L I IS. I also have two 600EX-RT's.

Anyone else getting anything soon? Or are you waiting for the end of the year to see if the 5D4 might be announced/other announcements?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2015)

My current list:

1. 11-24mm f/4L
4. 300mm f/2.8L IS II

I leave space because the 300/2.8 has been on my list for a while, but other options always seem to take precedence and likely will until my kids' sports activities get to the point that I'm too far away for the 70-200/2.8 II to be effective.


----------



## agierke (May 22, 2015)

17mm F4 TS
135 F2

and....an 8x10 camera with a 300mm 5.6 and a petzval portrait lens.


----------



## dhr90 (May 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> My current list:
> 
> 1. 11-24mm f/4L
> 4. 300mm f/2.8L IS II
> ...



Encouraging them to take up archery or javelin could bump that 300mm up a space or two ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (May 22, 2015)

Here is my list for this year. I had posted this on a similar thread started by Macguyver at the beginning of the year.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
My new gear's resolution is the following:

Upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100 2.8L macro - _trying to sell my 60mm now, but no luck in my local area_
Add the 100-400L mk II to my kit
Add a 24-105L for a general zoom for my 5D. _ - Done_
Add another flash 
Start making some spending money from my photography hobby_ - in the works_

Enjoy shooting with everything I've collected so far


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 22, 2015)

Oh no, you guys are giving me really bad G.A.S. I forgot about some of those lenses...


----------



## Sony (May 22, 2015)

My list: 
1/ 5DS R or 5DMK4.
2/ 300 f/2.8L IS II.
I have 5DMK3 + 11-24 f/4L + 24-70 f/2.8L + 70-200 f/2.8L IS II + 100 f/2.8L + 50 f/1.4 + 580 EX II.
I do mostly landscape pics. 
I prefer 5DS R. Any advice? Thx.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 22, 2015)

How do you like the 11-24 f/4L lens?


----------



## fragilesi (May 22, 2015)

My photography wish list:

100-400L Mk II
70-200L F2.8 MK II
24-70 F2.8 MK II 

My wife's photography wish list:

I wish he would go back to playing sports


----------



## Sony (May 22, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> How do you like the 11-24 f/4L lens?


Love it. Be careful in perspective. Need imagination.


----------



## jcarapet (May 22, 2015)

For the first time in a while, I am satiated. Last week I picked up the Phottix Mitros + with the odin transmitter. So far the thing has worked flawlessly, and i look forward to messing with it over the next few months (3 friends weddings). Don't have a wide angle, but honestly don't need it based on what I usually do. 

when my 50 1.4 breaks sometime in the next 10 years, I will upgrade to whatever is out then. 

Secondary plug for Phottix kit. For the price you are getting it at, you really can't beat the deal.


----------



## dhr90 (May 24, 2015)

My current wish list is:

1. 7d mk2 
2. 5d mk3
3. 16-35 f2.8
4. carbon fibre monopod
5. 300 f2.8 mk2
6. 40mm pancake

That will likely have changed within half an hour


----------



## candyman (May 24, 2015)

Saving....and saving...and saving.....for 500 f/4 II
By the time I'm there....they come up with version III and added another 20% to the price :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2015)

candyman said:


> ....they come up with version III and added another 20% to the price :-\



Only 20%?? I admire your optimism.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2015)

1. 16-35 f/4L
2. 11-24 f/4L
3. 300 f/2.8L II IS


----------



## candyman (May 24, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > ....they come up with version III and added another 20% to the price :-\
> ...



;D

It seems that 300 f/2.8 II is the popular lens being on 5 wishlists
I wonder if people prefer that lens coupled with 2.x ext rather than a big white


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2015)

candyman said:


> It seems that 300 f/2.8 II is the popular lens being on 5 wishlists
> I wonder if people prefer that lens coupled with 2.x ext rather than a big white



Not me – I already have the 600mm f/4L IS II.


----------



## Eldar (May 24, 2015)

I:'m waitinng for t he 1DX-II and the Zeiss crushing 35/1.4LII, 50/1.2LII, 85/1.2LIII and 135/2.0LII primes.


----------



## meywd (May 25, 2015)

1. Rokinon 24mm f1/.4
2. A lighting set with either monolights or the 600ex-rt and a softbox
3. 100-400L Mk II
4. 2x TC III and 1.4x TC III


----------



## Zeidora (May 25, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I:'m waitinng for t he 1DX-II and the Zeiss crushing 35/1.4LII, 50/1.2LII, 85/1.2LIII and 135/2.0LII primes.



well, there's some wishful thinking on lenses ;-)

My wish list just has one item on it: 5dsr, should be fulfilled late June, it's on preorder 
Toying with the new Cognysis Stackshot interface, and a couple of ~27" IPS 4k displays.


----------



## Eldar (May 25, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I:'m waitinng for t he 1DX-II and the Zeiss crushing 35/1.4LII, 50/1.2LII, 85/1.2LIII and 135/2.0LII primes.
> ...


I don´t recall having seen anything about realism


----------



## slclick (May 25, 2015)

1. Time to explore interesting new places within a 250 mile radius from my home
2. Refurbished 200 2.8L ii
3. An 85mm (either STM or USM) 1.8 or faster that has yet to be released


----------



## jd7 (May 25, 2015)

1. grad ND filters - maybe a drop in filter system like Cokin Z-Pro or Lee?
2. 16-35 f/4L IS (but do I really need wider than 24?)
3. 100-400L II (but maybe my 70-200 + 1.4x is enough?)
4. 5D mk IV? 6D mk II?

To be honest, apart from filters, I'm pretty happy with the gear I have so I'm not sure the lenses I've listed would be a good use of my money, even if they are definitely on my wish list! Will see what the 5D mk IV and the 6D mk II have to offer in due course.


----------



## tcmatthews (May 25, 2015)

Get out to take pictures more often.
16-35 f4L ? Sony FE16-35f4
New Mac Book Pro
New printer
FE 55f1.8
FE 90f2.8 macro
FE 35f1.4
Canon 5dIV or 6D II?
Used Canon 5dr/5ds?
100-400L II
2x TC III
1.4x TC III

Probably in that order. 

I am still trying to deiced if I want the Canon 16-35f4 or the Sony. A Canon 16-35f4L will complete my Canon system for now. But the Canon 16-35f4 will likely see more use on my Sony A7II until I get a Sony FE 16-35f4. The Canon lens seems better quality but the Sony would be more convenient on an A7II. I would like to someday get a TS 24mm but there are other lens I want more. 

I have been using my A7II more often. The Sigma 35f1.4 on my list for a long time. But I am more likely to use my A7II for prime lens. So I have replaced that with the Sony FE 35f1.4. In the mean time I will continue using using an old FD 35f2 and meta-bones adapted EF lens on my A7II.


----------



## Zv (May 25, 2015)

I've been trying (and failing) not to buy anymore gear this year, but that doesn't mean I can't wish! 

1. 16-35 f/4L IS (via 17-40L sale) 
2. 50 1.8 STM 
3. EOS M3 (debating M1 sale)

Those are my realistic ones. Just sold my Sigma non art 50 1.4 so I think No.2 could be justified


----------



## Dylan777 (May 25, 2015)

On the need side, I feel adequate with my current gear 

On the want side, however.... : : :
1. 11-24
2. 600mm - always want to own 200f2 IS, 400f2.8 IS II and 600f4 II.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 25, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> Get out to take pictures more often.
> 16-35 f4L ? Sony FE16-35f4
> New Mac Book Pro
> New printer
> ...



Sony/FE 16-35 is a good lens. It will be great for Sony system. I never try Canon 16-35 f4 IS on Sony before, but I know this lens works VERY well with Canon bodies - sharp and light weight.

3rd option: I sold my FE 35mm and replaced with the new FE 28mm f2. I bought the 21mm conversion, =21mm f2.8, with it. So far, I like it.

Here some photos taken with this combo: http://dylannguyen.smugmug.com/Landscape/Test-Shots-Sony-A7s-FE-28mm-wi/i-r8vs3Rf


----------



## Luds34 (May 26, 2015)

1) 16-35 f/4L IS
2) 70-200 f/2.8 IS II or Tamron 70-200 VC
3) Sigma 35mm Art or Canon 35 f/1.4L

new system

4) Fuji X-T1 or X-T10 or maybe X-E2
5) Fuji 23mm f/1.4
6) Fuji 56mm f/1.2

#1 disappeared today when I was able to get the 17-40 for $400. I figure if I don't like it I shouldn't lose too much if I decide I "need" the 16-35.

#2 will happen if/when I sell my 70-200 f/4L

#3 I eventually want (love 35mm) but is duplicated by the M + 22 and would be by the Fuji system, plus I have a 28mm which is "close enough" for now.

#4, 5, 6, is a simple little family travel kit I've been eyeing. The recent discounts on Fuji glass and announcement of the X-T10 may just finally push me over.


----------



## slclick (May 26, 2015)

I see that the 16-35 f/4L is on many lists here, for good reason, IT'S AWESOME


----------



## cellomaster27 (May 26, 2015)

7D mark ii. 

I'm having so many issues with missed shots with birds.. LOVE my 300 L but on a SL1? It's good but seriously lacking with fast moving subjects. but that's being very optimistic.. I'm too poor. maybe black friday? ;D also with the better iso capabilities!


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 26, 2015)

I agree, the 300mm f/2.8L II IS and 16-35 f/4L IS are common lenses on these lists. They are both on mine too. If I could just get those two lenses first maybe my perspective would change on camera bodies and my GAS would go away ;D


----------



## Rahul (May 26, 2015)

1) 300mm f/2.8L II IS (Christmas)
2) Gitzo 3532LS Tripod (arriving next month)
3) Arca Swiss Ballhead (arriving next month)
4) Wimberley Gimbal II (arriving next month)

the remaining two are products I wish Canon to release soon - 

1) 1DX Mark II
2) 35mm f/1.4 L II


----------



## DominoDude (May 26, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> I agree, the 300mm f/2.8L II IS and 16-35 f/4L IS are common lenses on these lists. They are both on mine too. If I could just get those two lenses first maybe my perspective would change on camera bodies and my GAS would go away ;D



Bad news! GAS is a chronic disease. Once you get it, it will only get worse. (Until either you, or your bank account dies...)


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the 300mm f/2.8L II IS and 16-35 f/4L IS are common lenses on these lists. They are both on mine too. If I could just get those two lenses first maybe my perspective would change on camera bodies and my GAS would go away ;D
> ...



The 600 II didn't cure it. I'm going to have to move on to buying 2-3 lenses at a time.


----------



## DominoDude (May 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I (as unemployed - still) envy your wallet and paychecks.
Sincerely,
/Frustrated BeyondBelief


----------

